# m8 with spek module and rx



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

got an m8 with spectrum module and reciever also have the original module and reciever wanting 150 shipped within the us 

james


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey ballou i think nick is looking for a m8?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you take paypal?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya i am but $150 is a little much for me rite now. im tryin to save up for the new xray buggy


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

yes i take paypal


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

do me on favor and I'll take it.......snap a picture of the rest of the M8 so I can get an idea of the condition. Also, just to confirm, it comes with 1 spektrum rx right?


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

yes it come with a specktrum rx also


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

full picture of the radio?


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

here is a pic of the back trying to get one of the front my wife has our camera at work for some reason


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

that's fine.....I just wanted to make sure it wasn't wrapped with tape or some tennis racket handle B.S.

Paypal headed your way in the next 15 minutes.....will have my address on the invoice.

Thanks.

Courtney Vaughan
(281)857-5435


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

ty sir


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

please confirm receipt of paypal payment and let me know when you can ship.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

got it it will go out first thing in the morn 

james


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ok, now can you do me a favor and print out some flyers for our first HARC race and put them at your shop?

Just give me your email and I'll send you a PDF.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

i dont have a shop close to me i live in devers i race at mikes


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

oh.....sorry.....I thought you were down by Victory......my bad.


----------

